# Big question



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Aw what the hell; i know everyones wondering the same thing. I'll go ahead and ask it: Did-anyone-see-any-open-water-yet???


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Not that i know off....i know of one place .....i can pm if you would like....letme know...warmwater discharges


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I know of a spot..just netted a 9 pounder yesterday there. went for 3 hours this morning. three of us were there and nothing..changed my setup probably 10 times. pm me things are going to change real quick with that river


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

with temps in high 30's/low 40's things should clear up this weekend


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

theguy................do you mind shootin me a pm??????i would realllllllly apreciate it.....


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

supposed to be between 35 and 40 for a high for the next ten days straight. water will start to open up after tomorrow for sure.


----------



## fish chris (Feb 15, 2009)

I have been fishing the hoga' doing ok .threr is alot of ftsh .you just have to do a lot of walking . the bank at some of these places can be hard on you so be careful,. remenber you can not use any live bait other then worms,or maggots,. no spawn either. big fine if you get caught useing them.i make my own jigs,anything black,pink,or green has been working well,.caught 4 on monday,using green,3 wensday using pink,. all were in the 22" to 28" range. if you want to know were then pm me. good luck and be safe


----------



## Jkish (Oct 19, 2009)

fish chris said:


> I have been fishing the hoga' doing ok .threr is alot of ftsh .you just have to do a lot of walking . the bank at some of these places can be hard on you so be careful,. remenber you can not use any live bait other then worms,or maggots,. no spawn either. big fine if you get caught useing them.i make my own jigs,anything black,pink,or green has been working well,.caught 4 on monday,using green,3 wensday using pink,. all were in the 22" to 28" range. if you want to know were then pm me. good luck and be safe


no spawn sacs ??


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Drove over the Chagrin this afternoon on Rt.90 near Daniels Park. The center lane is cleared up, so you can definately get a line wet. May have to break some shelf ice, but do some exploring, things are fishable NOW. May not be the case by the weekend, depends on the meltoff....


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

fish chris said:


> I have been fishing the hoga' doing ok .threr is alot of ftsh .you just have to do a lot of walking . the bank at some of these places can be hard on you so be careful,. remenber you can not use any live bait other then worms,or maggots,. no spawn either. big fine if you get caught useing them.i make my own jigs,anything black,pink,or green has been working well,.caught 4 on monday,using green,3 wensday using pink,. all were in the 22" to 28" range. if you want to know were then pm me. good luck and be safe



Why is there a big fine????? The ban was lifted??? Is this what you are referring to???


----------



## Bent Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

The National park rules are what he's talking about
You just need to know the boundaries


----------



## JDBFISHIN (Jun 8, 2007)

I picked up a map from the Canal Visitor Center and the Park starts at Rockside Road and Canal in Valley View to Sourek Road ( North west Akron).

Heavy fines, and they will take all the gear you have on you, because it's a National Park. You can use worms and maggots, no other live bait or eggs. I have the laws some were but I also believe signle hook as well. You can obtain the laws from the Canal or any other visitor center.


----------



## JDBFISHIN (Jun 8, 2007)

See regs attached. If I did it correctly.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

JDBFISHIN said:


> I picked up a map from the Canal Visitor Center and the Park starts at Rockside Road and Canal in Valley View to Sourek Road ( North west Akron).
> 
> Heavy fines, and they will take all the gear you have on you, because it's a National Park. You can use worms and maggots, no other live bait or eggs. I have the laws some were but I also believe signle hook as well. You can obtain the laws from the Canal or any other visitor center.


Jig and Maggot it is then! I'd run tandems with a Jig/Maggot and Egg Imitation (sucker spawn, scrambled eggs). Deadly!!!!

http://www.questoutdoors.net/skills/ftying/patterns/eggs/scrambled_eggs/


----------



## spawnchucker (Apr 22, 2009)

to me it says you cant chum with fish eggs of any kind but sounds like you can only fish with cured or preserved eggs for bait


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

spawnchucker said:


> to me it says you cant chum with fish eggs of any kind but sounds like you can only fish with cured or preserved eggs for bait


you can not use any eggs down in the park system!!!!!!!!!


----------

